# Sliding Dovetail for Blanket Chest



## Turnercw62 (Apr 12, 2015)

I am wanting to attach the stiles of a blanket chest to the legs of a blanket chest using a sliding dovetail. The width of the stiles is 3/4 inch white oak and the legs are going to be either 2x2 white oak or similar hard wood. What is the degree of dovetail should I use, 7 degree or 14 degree? and What is a recommended depth for the dovetail into the leg? The original plan is using a 1/2 inch tenon into a mortise but would like to use something more attractive to the project.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Either 7 or 14 degrees would work. I would prefer 14 degrees myself and 1/2" depth would be alright. It would have to be done like a breadboard end on a table top and not glued all the way across so the fit should be very tight.


----------



## Turnercw62 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Sliding Dovetail*

Thank you for your response. I will try the 14 degree dovetail.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Turnercw62 said:


> I am wanting to attach the stiles of a blanket chest to the legs of a blanket chest using a sliding dovetail. The width of the stiles is 3/4 inch white oak and the legs are going to be either 2x2 white oak or similar hard wood. What is the degree of dovetail should I use, 7 degree or 14 degree?


If you are going to machine the female part, just match it to your dovetail bit. But generally in hardwood 7 is fine.



> What is a recommended depth for the dovetail into the leg? The original plan is using a 1/2 inch tenon into a mortise but would like to use something more attractive to the project.


It depends on your angle somewhat but I would go 1/2 - 5/8" deep with a 3/4" board. 

I usually draw it out first and do a trial run with test boards.


----------

